# Excel 2003- Steuerelementdarstellung ändert sich bei Fokuswechsel



## r_Alf (4. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich erstelle mehrere Steuerelemente per VBA, wobei das Problem auch bei manuell Plazierten auftritt.
Bei mehreren OptionButtons z.B. ist bei dem ersten 'Geklickten' ein normaler Punkt vorhanden, klicke ich nun das nächste an, ist dort auch ein normaler Punkt - Jetzt kann ich entweder eine gewisse Strecke mit dem Mauszeiger zurücklegen, oder einen nahen dritten OB oder ein nahes Label anklicken, und der Punkt des ersten OB wird kleiner. Der zuletzt geklickte OB behält seinen "normalen Punkt".

Beim Klicken auf andere Elemente wie Label etc., sieht man wie sich die Schrift leicht beim erlangen des Fokus verändert hat (z.B. etwas grösser und höherer Zeichenabstand).
Bei Labelelemente reicht für eine "Rückverwandlung" zum Urzustand bereits ein Wegbewegen des Mauszeigers. Generell scheint sich dieses Verhalten auch auf Steuerelement-Width und -Height optisch auszuwirken.

Das ganze macht den Eindruck als würde ein OnMouseDown Ereignis bei allen Steuerelementen die Darstellung verändern, allerdings auch nicht sonderlich fehlerfrei.

Ist dieses Verhalten ein Bug oder gibt es da Einstellmöglichkeiten damit dieses "Fokus"- Verhalten nicht auftritt? Das ganze ist mittlerweile schon ziemlich störend 

BS: Windows XP 32 Pro SP2
Excel 2003 (11.8307.8221) SP3


----------

